# iCade via Bluetooth



## StuBeeMe (Nov 30, 2011)

The icade is an arcade cabinet that talks to your tablet via Bluetooth for external joystick controls. (utilizing imame4droid from android market)
This setup works fine on my Android Asus Transformer. (although it's size doesn't quite fit properly in the cabinet).

For the Touchpad, I cannot get the bluetooth to pair. Apparently the method of bluetooth pairing uses a challenge response method where the tablet displays the correct passcode to enter on the icade. The touchpad/android doesn't provide this passcode on the screen...and the default 0000 or 1234 don't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Crap; that's gonna suck if it doesn't work on the TP, considering I already bought one for x-mas.

Someone said there was no problem getting it to work on webOS, though.
http://www.webosroundup.com/2011/07/hps-ben-combee-discovers-fun-way-to-play-paratrooper-hd-on-touchpad-fun-stuff/


----------



## StuBeeMe (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't think it's a hardware issue (hence why it works on webos). The iCade seems to require Bluetooth SSP/Passkey Entry support. I'm guessing it's supported in Android 2.x and higher (eclair) but the touchpad version of android is missing an essential part of the bluetooth driver.

Thats my guess from googling around.....although if anyone else has paired the Android Touchpad with a Bluetooth device that provides the passcode on the screen for you then to enter, please let me know.


----------

